# Initial purchase shopping list



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I will be stopping by Greg Watson's on-line store on Friday. My planed purchases are as follows:

Potassium Nitrate 
Mono Potassium Phosphate 
Potassium Sulfate 
Calcium Chloride 
Magnesium Sulfate 
CSM+B Plantex 
Premium Growth Flake

Is this a comprehensive list? Do I need to add something? Take something out? 

Any suggestions would be welcome.
dale


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

What about extra iron... The plants may need more than what is in the plantex.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I was thinking about the Plantex with extra iron. Is this better? How can I know if I need extra iron?


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
My plants do not get extra iron and I never seen any need for it. Some people have a tendency overdoing the trace elements. 

Edward


----------



## e.lark (May 5, 2005)

when I placed an order with Greg I was concerned about whether to get extra Iron. He explained it was more just an experiment not necessarily a demand and advised me to just get csm+b. What you have seems like a pretty extensive order to me. I'm not sure I would even order Calcium Chloride or Magnesium Sulfate. If your making RO water and mixing tap water to it to get a desired hardness those two should be taken care of....I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi
Very few tap water sources have sufficient Mg and some are missing Ca. What is your aquarium Mg concentration?

Edward


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know Edward as I don't currently have any test kits and my LFS dosen't test for anything but Ph, KH, CH, NO3, and NO2


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

Edward said:


> Hi
> My plants do not get extra iron and I never seen any need for it. Some people have a tendency overdoing the trace elements.
> 
> Edward


I'm kind of with Edward on this one ... I like the plain Plantex CSM+B a lot better.

While I personally dose supplemental Iron about twice a month, I prefer to do that based on visual observations of the needs of my plants ...

Greg


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

so just to make sure... I now have the CSM+B with iron. If I dose it as usual (meaning I dose then test for the iron at 0.1ppm) will I be under dosing micros? Or will I be overdosing iron? Or do I need to trash the monies I have invested and order some CSM+B without extra iron?


----------



## gregwatson (May 24, 2004)

frozenoak said:


> so just to make sure... I now have the CSM+B with iron. If I dose it as usual (meaning I dose then test for the iron at 0.1ppm) will I be under dosing micros? Or will I be overdosing iron? Or do I need to trash the monies I have invested and order some CSM+B without extra iron?


You will not be under dosing the micros ... and I don't personally believe you can over dose the Iron ...

Most people are dosing Iron only at a range of about 0.1 to 0.3 ppm ... even if you increase that 30% its not very much higher ...

Greg


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Greg. I will use what I have then and when it runs out I will get the CSM+B without the iron.


----------

